# عملتوا ايه فى عيد الحب



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
كل سنة وانت طيبين وعيد حب سعيد عليكم كلكم 
واللى لسة سنجل يتجوز ويفلنتن 
بقالى كتير معملتش مواضيع 
النهاردة بقى عاوزين كل الاعضاء تدخل تقولنا عملوا ايه فى الفلانتين :Red_Heart::Red_Heart:
هتقولوا وهى مالها دى هقولكم مش مهم انا حشرية 
الرجالة يقولولنا جبت ايه هدية لمراتك 
وياترى قولتلها هابى فلانتين داى ولا لا 
*
*





والستات يقولوا عملتوا ايه 
ياترى جبتى هدية لجوزك 
ولا عملتى من بنها وقولتى ده رجل نكدى حرو نار فى جتته :smil12:
*
*





والمخاطيب طبعا يعنى الرومانسية والحب كله *​*احم احم كانت احلى ايام ايوة الله 
احكولنا عملتوا ايه ياحبذا بقى لو حكتولنا قولته لبعض ايه 





علشان نتقهر جماعة :yahoo:
انا عن نفسى قومت من النوم روقت الشقة :t23:
وغسلت المواعين ودعكت رجلى بالحجر **:fun_lol:
وادى النتيجة 





يلا ورونا الفضااايح قصدى الابداعات 
كل عيد حب وانتم طيبين 
هابى فلانتين داى على كل الاعضاء 
*




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ما بلاش-- خلى الطابق مسطووووووور---
قال فلنتين قال
 لعلمك فلنتين ده بدعه من البدع
 و البدعه ضلاله
 و الضلاله حرامون حرامون حرااااااااام


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ما بلاش-- خلى الطابق مسطووووووور---
> قال فلنتين قال
> لعلمك فلنتين ده بدعه من البدع
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا بقول كدا برضوا احبووو 
الحب اصلا حرااام :11azy:
بس احياه النبى اشيخى تحكيلى عملتى ايه 
هاه هاه :smil12:
*​


----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ايرو قالتلى كل سنه وانت طيبه بس 

ههههههههههههههه
متابعه اتفرج 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
كويس اسوسو ان فى حد قالك 
بس انا برضوا هقولك 
هابى فلانتين داى عدى الجمايل بقى 
*​


----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفه ارد جمايلكم دى ازاى 
سواء انتى وﻻ ايرو 
ههههههههههه 

ثانك يو رورو


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*ليه الاحراج ده بقى يا رورو
 كلها حاجات مظهريه على رأى جوزى 
بس للحق كان يوم مميز انهارده طبعا 
من غسيل لمكواه وحميت العيال وفالتهم 
وجه الضهريه الافندى بتاعى اتغدى ونام ونزل 
ولسه اهو مجاش لدلوقت فى الشغل 
لازم الفضايح دى يا رورو ما خلينا ساكتين احسن 
لازم تستفزينا بالفلنتين ده 
وعموما على السعيد كل يوم فالنتين *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ودى مأساة اى ست مصرية فى الفلانتين ايها السادة 
معلشى اماريا يمكن عملك مفاجعة بعد ما يرجع بالليل 
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*موضوع طريف وجميل جدا
وفكرته هايله
عنى وزوجتى لا نحتفل الا بأعياد الميلاد
فقط
*​


----------



## Comment (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*"Funny"*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لعلمك فلنتين ده بدعه من البدع
> و البدعه ضلاله
> و الضلاله حرامون حرامون حرااااااااام​





R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول كدا برضوا احبووو
> الحب اصلا حرااام :11azy:
> *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع طريف وجميل جدا
> وفكرته هايله
> عنى وزوجتى لا نحتفل الا بأعياد الميلاد
> فقط
> *​


*ربنا يجعل ايامكم كلها اعياد استاذى الغالى 
نورت الموضوع *​


comment قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 نوفمبر 2014)

انا عملت سندوشتات كبده وسجق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*و لا حااااااااااااااااااااااااااجة نوهائى

عاتى زى كل اليوم 
الشغل و المذاكرة ليا و للولة 
و البيت ​*​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ياااارااايقة  هههههههههه
لا هو بصراحة بالنسبة لينا هنا مش بنعترف بعيد الحب بتاع شهر نوفمبر ده
بنعترف بيوم 14/2 لكن مبنحتفلش بيه برضو هههههههههه
يعنى كل سنة وعلى حسب ساعات بنحتفل ونجيب هدايا لبعطينا  وساعات بيمر علينا مرور الكرام  .. كل سنة وكلنا طيبين وفى حب وسعادة  حتى لو محتفلناش بعيد الحب


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2014)

انا احتفلت بانى جبت كفته وطرب وفراخ مشويه من عند عمو الحاتى 
#الاكل_هو _الحب


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> انا احتفلت بانى جبت كفته وطرب وفراخ مشويه من عند عمو الحاتى
> #الاكل_هو _الحب



بالف هنا وشفا صحتين على قلبك يا جوجو 

تعيش وتاكل ياخويا بلاحب بلا وجع قلب  ها وجبت سلطات بقا وكته ولا الراجل ضحك عليك وادالك الاكل من غير سلطة :smil12::smil12:


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بالف هنا وشفا صحتين على قلبك يا جوجو
> 
> تعيش وتاكل ياخويا بلاحب بلا وجع قلب  ها وجبت سلطات بقا وكته ولا الراجل ضحك عليك وادالك الاكل من غير سلطة :smil12::smil12:


*ميرسي ميرسي 
مش كنتى جيتى شجعتينى 
جبت سلطات طحينة وطماطم وبابا غنوغ 
وعيش على الفحم كمان 
والنهاردة الصبح علشان اقول لنفسي انى بحبها 
اول ما صحيت الصبح نزلت علطول وصلت مكان الشغل بدرى نص ساعه 
روحت رايح على احسن عربية فول فى شيراتون 
وادتها بقي فول بالزيت الحار (زيت عربيات معاد انتاجه :yahoo  وبيض وبصل  
وفى قمة انشكاحى اه والله هههههه 
*​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *ميرسي ميرسي
> مش كنتى جيتى شجعتينى
> جبت سلطات طحينة وطماطم وبابا غنوغ
> وعيش على الفحم كمان
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه لالالا انت كده ميت فى دباديبها مش بتحبها وبس 
ايه الدلع ده كله  يا بختها يا سيدى  
بتاكل بصل على الصبح كده  ايه الناس تى ههههههههه


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههه ودى بتعيد ولا بتنكد


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههه ودى بتعيد ولا بتنكد




ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *
> روحت رايح على احسن عربية فول فى شيراتون
> وادتها بقي فول بالزيت الحار (زيت عربيات معاد انتاجه :yahoo  وبيض وبصل
> وفى قمة انشكاحى اه والله هههههه
> *​


*كدة أنا أرفع لك القبعة 
مصرى أصييييييييييييل
البصل بيفتح المسام ويخليك مونتعش
والزيت الحار دة
أحلاهاااا كبسة نفس
:cry2:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عملت سندوشتات كبده وسجق


*النبى جدعة ابت 
وانا اخدت يوم فرى من الدايت وادتها
 هههههههههههههههههه *​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و لا حااااااااااااااااااااااااااجة نوهائى
> 
> عاتى زى كل اليوم
> الشغل و المذاكرة ليا و للولة
> و البيت ​*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ليكى حق تقولى ناس ليها بخت 
وناس ليها ترتر 
ربنا يخليلك ترتر يووه قصدى ابو الوله *​


soul & life قال:


> ياااارااايقة  هههههههههه
> لا هو بصراحة بالنسبة لينا هنا مش بنعترف بعيد الحب بتاع شهر نوفمبر ده
> بنعترف بيوم 14/2 لكن مبنحتفلش بيه برضو هههههههههه
> يعنى كل سنة وعلى حسب ساعات بنحتفل ونجيب هدايا لبعطينا  وساعات بيمر علينا مرور الكرام  .. كل سنة وكلنا طيبين وفى حب وسعادة  حتى لو محتفلناش بعيد الحب


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شوفتى الروقان اللى انا فيه يا نيفو 
وده متحتفلوش بيه ليه هاه هاه 
مش عبد حب ده ولا مش عيد حب*
*دايما احنا كدا نشجع المنتج الاوروبى 
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


oesi no قال:


> انا احتفلت بانى جبت كفته وطرب وفراخ مشويه من عند عمو الحاتى
> #الاكل_هو _الحب


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون بامارة القهرة ع الفلوس اللى دفعتها 
:a63::a63::a63:*​


oesi no قال:


> *
> والنهاردة الصبح علشان اقول لنفسي انى بحبها
> اول ما صحيت الصبح نزلت علطول وصلت مكان الشغل بدرى نص ساعه
> روحت رايح على احسن عربية فول فى شيراتون
> ...


*شيراتون وفول وبصل 
دونت ميكس* 
:smil12::smil12:​


Bent el Massih قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هلكتينى ضحك ع الصورة دى 

*​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​


*امرمر استنى اما اقولك مثل يليق مع الصورة دى 
هههههههههههههههههه 
قعدوا الحزانة تحت الرعريعة ما جاتهم شروة ولا بيعة 
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههه ضحكتيني يارورو بامانه وفكرتيني بالموقف اللي حصل معايا امبارح استني اما احكيلك ههههه
كنت عازمه واحده قريبة جوزي امبارح هي بنوته 20سنه 
كنت باصه من البلكونه لقيتها جايه و شايله كيس هدايا كبيييير وجواه دبدوب احمر كبييير قلت الله مجتش من جوزي المهم حد يعبرني وخلاص
فتحتلها الباب وانا مزقططه زي العيال الصغيرين
ولسه بقولها هابي فلانتين مكنش له لزوم 
لقيتها بتقولي ايه بقي رايك في الهديه اللي جاتلي 
وكبستااااااااااااااااه
وطلع الدبدوب الاحمريكا مش ليا 
ده العريس اللي متقدملها بعت حد ادهولها في السكه
يلا مش مشكله اصلا علي رأي حبو الفلانتين ده بدعه
وريكس من عند الشيطان ههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2014)

انا خرجت روحت العدرا المعادي واتمشيت ع الكورنيش من حداءق المعادي لحد العدرا المعادي جيبتلها ورد وشيكولاته :new8::new8:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> انا خرجت روحت العدرا المعادي واتمشيت ع الكورنيش من حداءق المعادي لحد العدرا المعادي جيبتلها ورد وشيكولاته :new8::new8:



*إييييييييييييييييييييييه دونياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

حظك من السما ناس ليها بخت و ناس ليها ترتر 

ربنا يخلى لى ترتر-  على رأى رورو أهو أحسن من الخرز*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> هههههههه ضحكتيني يارورو بامانه وفكرتيني بالموقف اللي حصل معايا امبارح استني اما احكيلك ههههه
> كنت عازمه واحده قريبة جوزي امبارح هي بنوته 20سنه
> كنت باصه من البلكونه لقيتها جايه و شايله كيس هدايا كبيييير وجواه دبدوب احمر كبييير قلت الله مجتش من جوزي المهم حد يعبرني وخلاص
> فتحتلها الباب وانا مزقططه زي العيال الصغيرين
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
معلشى يا روحى ربنا يعوض عليكى 
العيد الجاى ان شالله يمكن يفتكر ويجبلك هدية 
ان عارفة الرجالة جرالها ايه يا اوختشى *​


!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> انا خرجت روحت العدرا المعادي واتمشيت ع الكورنيش من حداءق المعادي لحد العدرا المعادي جيبتلها ورد وشيكولاته :new8::new8:


*واوووووووووووووووووو 
ايوة بقى احب الرومانسية انا ههههههههه 
اى رجل يفكر يجيب ورد يبقى رومانسى من الدرجة الاولى*
*ع راى ايرو اييييييييييييييه دونيااااااااااااااااااااا *​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إييييييييييييييييييييييه دونياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> حظك من السما ناس ليها بخت و ناس ليها ترتر
> 
> ربنا يخلى لى ترتر-  على رأى رورو أهو أحسن من الخرز*


*النبى انا لو منك 
اوريله الموضوع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههه
انا اتصلت بس 
حتي ما قولتش كل سنة وانتي طيب ولا هابي فلانتين ولا ايحاجة 
الحمدللة انها كانت فرحانة 
علشان كلمتها 
مش كفاية كدة يا رورو برضة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انا اتصلت بس
> حتي ما قولتش كل سنة وانتي طيب ولا هابي فلانتين ولا ايحاجة
> الحمدللة انها كانت فرحانة
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
يكونش مش عارف انه عيد الحب :smil12:
تشكر كدا والنيعمة كتر الف خيرك 
اتصلت بيها النبى بتتعبوا :a63:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يكونش مش عارف انه عيد الحب :smil12:
> تشكر كدا والنيعمة كتر الف خيرك
> اتصلت بيها النبى بتتعبوا :a63:*​


شوفتي بنتعب اد اية 
وكمان الدقية بست فروش بحالهم 
اة والنعمة غير الضريبة 
اصل انا معاي خط ام الدنيا 
قولت اضحي واتصل 
شاله ما حد حوش


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> شوفتي بنتعب اد اية
> وكمان الدقية بست فروش بحالهم
> اة والنعمة غير الضريبة
> اصل انا معاي خط ام الدنيا
> ...


*فين ام عاطشف تيجى تشوف التضحية 
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *فين ام عاطشف تيجى تشوف التضحية
> هههههههههههههههههه*​


والنبي يا شيخة تتصلي بيها وتفهميها 
انا ضحيت اد اية 
علشان انا معييش رصيد اضافي 
كلة خلص الاضافي


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> والنبي يا شيخة تتصلي بيها وتفهميها
> انا ضحيت اد اية
> علشان انا معييش رصيد اضافي
> كلة خلص الاضافي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>


انا شامم ريحة كدة 
شكلك بخيلة مش عايزة تتصلي 
ولا معندكيش رصيد 
ولا خايفة تجيب ليها هدية 
حددي موقفك بالظبط


----------



## elamer1000 (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا ياعم انا اتصلت بأصدقائى وفكرتهم بالعيد علشان يعيدوا على زوجاتهم المتزوجين واللى خاطب لخطيبته نعمل الخير ياعم*

*عقبالنا يارب*

*+++*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2014)

elamer1000 قال:


> *لا ياعم انا اتصلت بأصدقائى وفكرتهم بالعيد علشان يعيدوا على زوجاتهم المتزوجين واللى خاطب لخطيبته نعمل الخير ياعم*
> 
> *عقبالنا يارب*
> 
> *+++*​


*ههههههههههههههههههه فيك الخير والنيعمة
عقبال ما اصحابك يفكروك هما كمان 

*


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كدة أنا أرفع لك القبعة
> مصرى أصييييييييييييل
> البصل بيفتح المسام ويخليك مونتعش
> والزيت الحار دة
> ...


*امال ياباشا 
علشان يسد لغايه اخر اليوم 
مطرش اكل تانى 
وبالتالى ادفع فلوس تانى ههههههههههه
فكر توفيرى بحت 
وكمان مش كل شويه هفضل طالع نازل انا على محلات  الاكل 
*​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *امال ياباشا
> علشان يسد لغايه اخر اليوم
> مطرش اكل تانى
> وبالتالى ادفع فلوس تانى ههههههههههه
> ...



الحكاية برضو فيها كسل انت مبتتعبش من الكسل:a82::a82:


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الحكاية برضو فيها كسل انت مبتتعبش من الكسل:a82::a82:


*احلى 3 حاجات فى الدنيا دى 
حاجتين 
الاكل والنوم :yahoo::yahoo:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *احلى 3 حاجات فى الدنيا دى
> حاجتين
> الاكل والنوم :yahoo::yahoo:
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

قولت احلى 3 حاجات وكتبت حاجتين بالنسبة للتالته كسل برضو وككده هههههه


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


نعم عاوزة ايه انتى 
:spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:


soul & life قال:


> قولت احلى 3 حاجات وكتبت حاجتين بالنسبة للتالته كسل برضو وككده هههههه


*لا ماهما احلى 3 حاجات 
الاكل والنوم والاكل وهكذا 
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> نعم عاوزة ايه انتى
> :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:


*مين انتى دى
 :t32::t32::t32::t32:*​


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مين انتى دى
> :t32::t32::t32::t32:*​


انتى يا انتى 
:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> انتى يا انتى
> :smil12:









​


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​


*انتى قد الحركة دى :a82:
يارب صبرنى عليها 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


>





oesi no قال:


> *انتى قد الحركة دى :a82:
> يارب صبرنى عليها
> *​


*ايووون قدهاااااا :yahoo:
يارب صبره عليها يااارب 
:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:*
​


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايووون قدهاااااا :yahoo:
> يارب صبره عليها يااارب
> :act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:*
> ​​​​






​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ​


*الكلام ده بجد ولا حقيقى 
هشششششششششششششش 
العب بعيد يا بابا 
:smil12::smil12::smil12:*​


----------

